# Border collie mix



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't have a hunting dog but have tried using my border collie to flush birds for me. Tried her with quail. She wasn't afraid of the shot noise. I think I will try her on chukar. Has anybody else used non traditional dogs?


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Had a border collie /blue heeler cross that was dyamite on deer and used to land my trout for me
If she is doing the job for you, why not 
They're an intelligent breed


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I took her with me quail hunting Saturday. She walked with me through some thick cholla cactus and flushed 5 birds. I shot one and she didn't shy away at all from the shotgun blast. Wasn't much help in the retrieval area. If she can at least flush for me, I can handle the rest...most of the time. Maybe if I let her smell enough birds she will key in on the scent.


----------

